# Summer Seduction Pt.1



## lakergirl (Apr 3, 2005)

Well! I thought it was time to stop lurking and start a new journal.... or try to keep a journal is a better way to put it I guess. I've got some goals, mainly shape up for Summer. I've got to take some measurements, but I know as of now my waist is 26, hips are 34.5. Thanks to a mini growth spurt    I'm now basically 5'2 and I'm weighing in at 111. 

Im thinking I'd like to drop a few pounds of fat, and gain a little size on top, then work on toning. I NEED help triming down my legs. They are sooo short, and I feel unbalanced. Not fat, just sooo muscly already, I dont want to bulk them up anymore.

Plan is going to be pretty much when I feel like doing cardio/weight training. As well as a moderately clean diet. Once classes end, and I have free time to study for exams and workout more, I will be following a program (3 day split with lots of cardio), and going more intensely.

I'm in pretty ok shape physically, still have some tone and stuff, but mentally I am soo weak right now. I dont think i could do sprints or run a mile if my life depended on it!!

A SUMMER OF SEDUCTION IS MADE IN SPRING! HERE WE COME!


----------



## Cardinal (Apr 3, 2005)

The title of your journal definitely has piqued my interest.  From your measurements it looks like you are quite seductive already.  Best of luck!


----------



## LW83 (Apr 4, 2005)

good luck with your goals


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2005)

Good luck LG.  Hey, are you going to post a pic so that we can see who we are talking to?


----------



## lakergirl (Apr 4, 2005)

Thanks for the comments guys! 

NT, this avi will have to work for now. Im going to try to make it clearer, I think I distorted it when I resized. I SUCK at comps.. ahhaah

So.. this really wasn't the greatest time to start a new journal, I've got the worst headcold ever, and tried cardo today, but I was sniffling waaaay to much.. and it would have been a messy situation.  I'm going to stick with it as much as I can, I don't get sick often, and this will pass in a couple of days.

Did lots of abs today, in the comfort of my own room. hahah I'm not feeling up to hanging out in the gym when I feel like CRAP. pretty far from seduction right now. hahahaha.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 4, 2005)

... yeah, the avi is a start.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Resize the pic here: http://support.persits.com/jpeg/pick_jpeg.asp  Just resize either the height or width(according to what can be the largest "95pixels").  That way it wont distort.  Oh, and I love LOVE thick legs 

Welcome back


----------



## lakergirl (Apr 4, 2005)

Wahoo! Thanks Premi!  for the picture help and the compliments.. hahaaha. This looks a bit clearer I think.


----------



## PreMier (Apr 4, 2005)

Your welcome, and it looks good.  Make it a little bigger though.. or post the full size here?


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 5, 2005)

PreMier said:
			
		

> Your welcome, and it looks good.  Make it a little bigger though.. or post the full size here?



I'm all for option #2


----------



## PreMier (Apr 10, 2005)

Come back, didnt mean to hound you.  Sorry


----------

